# husky generator wont start



## bw1 (May 25, 2010)

Hello all. I have a husky generator model number hu40181a. robins engine is 8fjxs.1261sa.

Plug looks ok and gapped to 30
gas was 5 months old and will be replaced
power button on
gas flows all the way to carb inlet but friend says gas is five months old so i will get rid of it. A teaspoon or so of new gas directly into plug hole produces nothing

strong blue spark across spark plug tester

problem I assume is old gas resulting in gummy carb. I cannot find a carb kit anywhere. Does any body know where to get one. I tried jackssmallengines.com, spoke with subarupower and they have a lead of 2 weeks. Strange thing is when I type in subaru small engine with the above engine number I get no hits.

homedepot who sells husky no help as usual.

thanks all. 

brad


----------



## bw1 (May 25, 2010)

Finally found the manuals on subarupower.com

engine is
ex130de52109768

now to find a carb rebuilt kit.

brad


----------

